# would like to possibly find a friend for my semi blind pigeon-Pittsburgh PA



## gingerstrain (Oct 6, 2011)

My Cooper seems lonely. He is blind in one eye, and does not fly well. He is caged in my home. I rescued him from the arl wildlife center. If you have a possible friend and are in my area, please let me know.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

Boy I wish you were closer, I have a one legged pigeon, scooter, that would be perfect for a companion. He seems happy with his disability. I didn't have the heart to euthanize him. I just worry he'll be lonely too.


----------



## gingerstrain (Oct 6, 2011)

Do you know if it matters what gender the pigeons are in order for them to get along?

BTW I am driving through WV on the 7th Nov at Berkely Springs..


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Do you know what gender Cooper is? It is probably best to get pairs ( you can switch out any eggs with fake eggs if you don't want babies). Two hens will usually pair off fine with each other. Males will sometimes work out but it is less likely and I would avoid that if possible.


----------



## gingerstrain (Oct 6, 2011)

I have no idea? Are there any clues that I can look for?


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

gingerstrain said:


> I have no idea? Are there any clues that I can look for?


i will send u a message with the info about the lady that has more pigeons that she can care for.. lots of adoptable right in pittsburgh


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

gingerstrain said:


> My Cooper seems lonely. He is blind in one eye, and does not fly well. He is caged in my home. I rescued him from the arl wildlife center. If you have a possible friend and are in my area, please let me know.
> View attachment 21666


Cooper looks so sweet!


----------



## gingerstrain (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks so much...he is sweet. He seems scared when I try to pick him up, so I am going very slowly. I hope he gets use to me. I do not want to stress him.
Do you know if I should have a nest/bed for him? If so what materials should be used.
Hugs


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

i know a guy in mount pleasant pa that has pigeons, he has portuguese tumblers for sale now, they are very small pigeons 724-880-4280


----------



## ariaschreiber (Mar 28, 2009)

*I have a female tumbler*

Hi, I caught a female tumbler about a month ago, clean, no parasites, and very small, I can take a picture for you to see, does not seem agressive when it is fly time in the room, they just get along fine, if you need more information let me know I am in NYC and if it not that far away I could drop it off in PA without need for shipping.

Cesar

ps. she is very pretty and also has a tiny beak, I used to breed satinettes and blondinettes and I am looking for a good home for this little girl.


----------



## gingerstrain (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks...I am about a 6 hour drive from NYC -so pretty far away. I would love to see a picture though.
I have a question: Since this type of pigeon is a good flyer, would they be Ok in a cage? I have cats and so do not have a lot of room for a bird to fly around. My pigeon does not fly well since he is partially blind.
Thanks


----------



## ariaschreiber (Mar 28, 2009)

*Hi gingerstrain*

Here is a picture of what it looks like, I have not taken a picture yet, actually is very similar but has more brown spots on her on a white background, sweet disposition, they do need to have some time out though, pigeons are not to be kept in a cage all the time, at least once a day they need to be out for at least an hour or two, maybe that is what your guy needs to perk up, also they are very social between themselves, curious as can be, and they will bond as soon as they trust you.


----------



## gingerstrain (Oct 6, 2011)

very cute...and Thanks for the advice.
I will take my pigi out for longer periods, but so far Cooper does not fly-just hops around and stretches wings. 
Do I have to have a male and female, or will 2 of the same sex get along in a 2w X 4L x 2 1/2 H ft. cage together.
Thanks so much!
Ginger


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Two females will usually get along well. Two males .....not usually. Still, you would need to keep them in separate cages near each other until they have time to get used to each other. Then maybe let them out in a room together and see how they get on.


----------



## gingerstrain (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice....I really appreciate it!
Ginger


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I noticed what looks like a branch in his cage. Pigeons prefer a flat perch. Like maybe a shelf that runs across one end of the cage. They like to be able to get up on something.


----------



## gingerstrain (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Jay,
You are right..I went out and bought 3 different branch-like perches and and he never used them. Then I found out on this forum that they like flat ones. Cooper now has a brick and another flat bench and he likes them both.
Thanks!...Does he/she need a bed/nest also?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He doesn't really need a nest right now, as they normally use those when mated. Some might like one, but usually a single bird just wants a comfy perch to roost on.


----------



## gingerstrain (Oct 6, 2011)

Much appreciated!...
Ginger ( and Cooper)


----------

